# Have you traveled out of the country?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Have you traveled out of the country? Canada to the US counts.

If so, where did you go?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah... I practically live on the border.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

China, Philippines, Germany, Mexico, and Caribbean so far. Grandpa mentioned taking us to England this year!


----------



## grumpybear (Jan 9, 2007)

I went to Canada with my family when I was young.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been to Italy.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I've been to Canada quite a few times. The last time I was there was this summer when my bf and I went to Montreal for the day.

I've also been to France and Belgium.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've been to Florida, New hampshire, and a few other places i can't remember. My dad was an antique dealer so we visited the USA a lot to look for and sell stuff.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been to the US (Florida and New York), Mexico, Dominican Republic, England, France, Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Czech Republic, Greece, Turkey, and last but not least, Bulgaria!

I'm a global citizen


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I went to Italy and France last March. Before that I'd never left Canada.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_.._


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I went to Canada a few times.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I've been to the US at least 20 times and Mexico once.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

grumpybear said:


> I went to Canada with my family when I was young.


Same here.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I have never been outside the US but I came close one time. I was visiting my g/f in El Paso and we were going to take a day and go to Juarez, Mexico but her husband told her that she couldn't go


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Canada when i was 16


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes,I have been to Sweden,Denmark,Finland,Germany,France and Spain(and also the canary islands)
I really want to go to some countries in Asia,Australia and north-and south america..


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I've been to Canada twice (Vancouver and Victoria), and I've been to Nuevo Laredo, Mexico three times.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I went to Canada once.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I've been to Canada, Mexico, Namibia, Botswana, South Africa, and the Cayman Is.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I was stationed in Scotland for 3 months when I was in the Navy. Also been to Canada and Mexico


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I go nowhere. I've never even had a passport.

50 states and I've been a total of 2. I've seen 4% of all the US states! And that two does include my home state of Wisconsin, so I'm just one above the theoretical minimum.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

No. I'd like to go to either Greece or Italy.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, not yet.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been out of the UK a lot of times but have never left Europe.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: Have you traveled out of the country?*



UltraShy said:


> 50 states and I've been a total of 2. I've seen 4% of all the US states! And that two does include my home state of Wisconsin, so I'm just one above the theoretical minimum.


Technically I've been to another state, but only the part of Nevada which is less than a 2 hour drive from me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Canada twice - '86, '88 - I went all the way up to the near the Algonquin Park (That's almost to Quebec!).
**I loved the Ontario Fried Chicken!*** :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my parents are mexican so ive been there several times. when i was in the army, i was stationed in korea. had a lay over in japan but that probably doesnt count


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

ive been to canada, quebec specifically.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went to Ontario when I was 19 drove around Lake Superior. Drove from the Sault Ste Marie to Thunder Bay.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Becky said:


> Canada when i was 16


Beer run? :lol


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

2 places. Ensenada, Mexico and St. Thomas in the Virgin Islands. That's not even far from the U.S. though. I haven't been to any countries yet where I could experience culture shock. I dream to go to Europe one day.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Yes, but I've never been anywhere other than the UK, France and the US (and mostly only in the Eastern part of the US). I'd really like to see Antarctica someday, but everyone seems to think that's strange. I just think it would be almost like another planet...all of that beautiful ice...so cold and forbidding, and...yeesh...I could almost do one of those documentaries. :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

yep...mexico, france, lebanon.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

Morocco and Amsterdam


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I've been to the US(california), Mexico, Malta, Israel, China, Spain, Estonia, Germany, England, Finland and all of Scandinavia.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

No. Wish I could though.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah to mexico thats it


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I went through Toronto to catch a flight to London (coming back, I was stuck overnight). Then I went to England for a week.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Just to Canada, if I had the money I'd travel more


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Invisible_girl said:


> Yes,I have been to Sweden,Denmark,Finland,Germany,France and Spain(and also the canary islands)
> I really want to go to some countries in Asia,Australia and north-and south america..


Hm,obviously I've answered this one,but since then I've gone to Australia.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I had to put no but I am going to belgium in a month for work. Will be the first time ever out of the country so I have to figure out how this passport and customs thing works. 

I wonder how much chocolate I can bring back before it raises any red flags.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been to several countries, I hate going through customs.

Australia, Tasmania, New Zealand, Singapore, South Africa.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Other than my native Britain I have been to Spain, Africa, France, Belgium and Canada.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Been to Australia about 4 times. Singapore (airport mostly) and France. That's all really


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I went to El Salvador when I was 2. That was it.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wales, Holland, Tunisia and USA


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Sweden, Estonia, Russia, Netherlands, Belgium, Turkey, The Canaries and most recently, Canada (my first time on the other side of the Atlantic).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes once, but it wasn't for very long.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've been to Canada!

And illegally (without a passport) to Mexico!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I've been to Canada!
> 
> And illegally (without a passport) to Mexico!


:lol


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Netherlands, Sweden, England, Brazil, Canada.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Spain, different places on holiday when I was younger. Went through Germany for about 20 minutes and into Belgium for cheep Booze and cigarretes once on one of them booze busses once.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Last year was the first time I've ever left the US. I went to Austria and Germany.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been to Denmark, Holland, Italy, San Marino, Hungary, Spain(Tenerife).


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been to China twice, and Costa Rica one time. Also visited Vancouver Canada a few times. I want to travel to Europe someday too!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

nah, I'm kinda boring. Maybe in the future.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mexico many times but that doesn't really count. And, Australia. Want to go to Spain or Greece next.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been to Canada a couple of times but that was back when you could cross the border with just your birth certificate so it didn't really feel like "foreign" travel.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

US, Mexico, Jamaica, Cuba. The last three were for cheesy all-inclusive vacations so maybe they don't count.


----------



## richard p member (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow! It's kind of amazing to see how many places people have been to... and not the usual places either. 

I'm from Canada and I've been to USA, Japan, South Korea, North Korea (that was tense), Taiwan, Indonesia, Singapore, Malaysia, Tanzania, Kenya, England, New Zealand, and The Philippines.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Out of the country? I haven't even been out of my province xD


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

richard p member said:


> Wow! It's kind of amazing to see how many places people have been to... and not the usual places either.
> 
> I'm from Canada and I've been to USA, Japan, South Korea, North Korea (that was tense), Taiwan, Indonesia, Singapore, Malaysia, Tanzania, Kenya, England, New Zealand, and The Philippines.


get the **** outa here, you went to North Korea? 
It's one of my dreams to go there lol
Are you an American citizen or from somewhere else originally?

I'm from Iran originally and I've been to Dubai a couple of times, Italy (Venice, Verona), Germany, passed through Austria and Switzerland with car and I live in Canada now. I crossed the American border to go to the washroom once so I don't know if that counts lmao (It was before 9/11 and I was in the border and surprisingly I was able to walk over to the other side of the border and come back without anybody giving a flying **** lol).


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I went to the Bahamas for a week.


----------



## richard p member (Jun 26, 2010)

Manfi said:


> get the **** outa here, you went to North Korea?
> It's one of my dreams to go there lol
> Are you an American citizen or from somewhere else originally?


Actually, you used to be able to go to certain places in North Korea without going to China first, and for those places you didn't even need a visa... I'm Canadian, but I think Americans could go if they wanted, and so could South Koreans. Still, you had to buy a tour (it was around $350, I think).

Some time ago, the Hyundai corporation bought up some land in North Korea near the Geumgang mountains, and they set up a tourist complex-- it's still North Korea, but technically I think it's more like you're right on the border. There are stations with North Korean guards set up all over the place... you can see houses of a village and some buildings, but they're far off of the roads and no one lives in them anyway.

You still go through the DMZ and leave through South Korean customs and go through North Korean customs, and you have to leave your cell phone and certain kinds of cameras in South Korea.

I really stood out the whole time-- I talked to a few North Koreans, and I have to say, having anxiety probably helps in situations where it's best to keep your mouth shut about certain things and not offend anyone.

Unfortunately, I think they stopped people from going because of the recent tensions... but it will probably open up again within a year or so...


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I live in England. 
I've been to...
Isle of White
France
Spain.. my grandparents live there. 
Portugal
America (Florida)
Does Wales count? :lol


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

I travel between the US and Canada throughout the year because I go to school in Canada. I have a lot of family in Canada too, so my family goes on vacation there often.

I've also been to France on a school trip when I was 16. Best week of my life!!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

mmmm, didn't travel alone before but

*Cyprus ** they all want com*mission

*Greece* * they don't like us!!!*

*UK* * just London, last time we spent 7 weeks* 
*Ethiopia* * no safari*

*Eritrea* * same no safari*

*U.A.E.* * Dubai was small that time*

*Egypt* * ohh, not a bad one *

*Syria* * well, the capital was built in 60s and 70s looks too old for me, best food!!! in case u love food ,extremely cheap country.*

*Italy* because I'm colored those in the Milano think we're thieve immigrants lolololo,, Italians look really poor's to us !

*France* * people= bad, they imagine they r at the top of the world*


would like to visit: Monaco, Austria (may be the rest of europe) *the US (always wanted to see Orlando, before 11sep there was three non-stop flights weekly, they say Americans r much better that Europeans* ), Japan, Thai and brazil


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I've only been to Canada (went there for a class trip in 8th grade). I wish I could go to Europe, but I can't afford it.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I live in Canada. I have been to Chicago and Cuba! Cooooba.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am currently in the UK. so yes. 

lots of permabans round here these days!


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't remember if I've answered this already. I've been to the US and Cuba.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes. Ireland, England, Wales & Canada.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes: Italy, Greece, France, Luxembourg, Belgium, Germany, Canada


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I go nowhere. I've never even had a passport.
> 
> 50 states and I've been a total of 2. I've seen 4% of all the US states! And that two does include my home state of Wisconsin, so I'm just one above the theoretical minimum.


3.5 years later and, sadly, that statement is still fully accurate at this time.


----------

